# Drain Alignment



## si00711 (Mar 1, 2013)

New member and have just started as an apprentice. Got first job today and wondered if someone master plumber could give some advice. Got called out to see if I could connect the drain on this new one piece tub/shower. The shower/tub can't be moved and you can see from the pic that it's off by about 1.5 inches. This is a brand new home still being built. 

I hope some day I can be the master plumber and answer questions for the new guys and gals.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Call a plumber ... What are you doing out on your own anyways ..

Now post an intro in the proper section


----------



## JPL (Feb 8, 2013)

Not with that cap on there!


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

You should be learning on the job from a Master or Journeyman. Not asking questions from them online.


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

that is so easy a child could do it , why didn't you ask your boss? your teacher!


----------



## piper1 (Dec 16, 2011)

plumberpro said:


> that is so easy a child could do it , why didn't you ask your boss? your teacher!


 i am that child:laughing:


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

your screwed, tear the house down and start over


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

How do you plan on paying? 

PM me and we'll discuss prices (normally I wouldn't do that but your a fellow plumber so....)


----------



## mightypipe (Dec 22, 2012)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> How do you plan on paying?
> 
> PM me and we'll discuss prices (normally I wouldn't do that but your a fellow plumber so....)


I'll show you how to do it for half his^^^ price. I'll YouTube it for you...
I take PayPal.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

si00711 said:


> New member and have just started as an apprentice. Got first job today and wondered if someone master plumber could give some advice. Got called out to see if I could connect the drain on this new one piece tub/shower. The shower/tub can't be moved and you can see from the pic that it's off by about 1.5 inches. This is a brand new home still being built.
> 
> I hope some day I can be the master plumber and answer questions for the new guys and gals.


How can you call yourself a new member without posting a full proper intro on this site??


----------



## mightypipe (Dec 22, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> How can you call yourself a new member without posting a full proper intro on this site??


Shhhh!!!! You're ruining my Paypal gig... Been slow this week... Help a brother out man...


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

As a new apprentice "you" shouldn't have any jobs, your job is to assist and learn


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

si00711 said:


> New member and have just started as an apprentice. Got first job today and wondered if someone master plumber could give some advice. Got called out to see if I could connect the drain on this new one piece tub/shower. The shower/tub can't be moved and you can see from the pic that it's off by about 1.5 inches. This is a brand new home still being built.
> 
> I hope some day I can be the master plumber and answer questions for the new guys and gals.


Just started as an apprentice AND got called out to see if YOU could connect the drain?!?!?!?! You are so lost that a map would only make it worse.

Here is what you need to come to grips with: you are the wrong guy working in the wrong company.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Easy, just drill another hole in the tub where you can line it up better....


----------



## Hoozycoozy (Apr 26, 2011)

si00711 said:


> New member and have just started as an apprentice. Got first job today and wondered if someone master plumber could give some advice. Got called out to see if I could connect the drain on this new one piece tub/shower. The shower/tub can't be moved and you can see from the pic that it's off by about 1.5 inches. This is a brand new home still being built.
> 
> I hope some day I can be the master plumber and answer questions for the new guys and gals.


I don't know bro, that's a tough one there... Probably should call the local inspector and explain your dilemma... See if he has some pointers. 

Also, quit whatever hack you're working for and find a good apprenticeship program.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Install an "infinity drain" (google it) and it is impossible to be off.
Just give the invoice for the drain to your boss.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

I think in this situation, I would go with an offset tank to bowl kit.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Tell the gc the wall is in the wrong place he needs to move the wall so youecan move the tub to line it with the drain


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Don't worry about those post's just 
call 1 800 ROOT ME ! :laughing:
and that will take of your problem :laughing:
*


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Here's a hint........


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Use this here. If you can't get this then I'll draw you an iso.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I say home owner who's troll. Fishing for info. If not. Are you that stupid ?? You can't see what I see?? You ate Joking rite ??


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I say home owner who's troll. Fishing for info. If not. Are you that stupid ?? You can't see what I see?? You ate Joking rite ??


I thought you have a non smoking date with your wife..


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> *I say home owner* *who's troll. Fishing for info*. If not. Are you that stupid ?? You can't see what I see?? You ate Joking rite ??


 






That's what I thought as well. I will add, homeowner who had a plumber do the rough-in, and now is trying to do it themselves.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> That's what I thought as well. I will add, homeowner who had a plumber do the rough-in, and now is trying to do it themselves.


He said he's a apprentice... why hasn't he come back to take more beating??


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> He said he's a apprentice... why hasn't he come back to take more beating??


 






He said he 'just started as an apprentice' and 'got first job'. That doesn't have the ring of truth to it, that's my opinion.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

There. I was tired of tilting my head.

With the picture rotated the answer is suddenly crystal clear to me; move the wall......:laughing:


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

You need a new tub. Wrong dimensions.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Jan 12, 2013)

Go home cut the wall open behind your tub and look at how they did it back in the old times. It might learn you something...


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

Well now the picture is right..Your problem is the tub is on the floor...you got to build a platform and raise the tub. Dont worry about the window you can paint the parts that are exposed.


----------



## mightypipe (Dec 22, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> He said he's a apprentice... why hasn't he come back to take more beating??


Yes, because everyone knows that the first rule of apprenticeship, is to learn how to properly take a beating.


----------



## JPL (Feb 8, 2013)

Torch and bend??


----------



## piper1 (Dec 16, 2011)

mightypipe said:


> Yes, because everyone knows that the first rule of apprenticeship, is to learn how to properly take a beating.


 true, it's a rite of passage. with any trade!


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

Looks like he is going to need a lift station easiest way it fix it lol!


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> There. I was tired of tilting my head.
> 
> With the picture rotated the answer is suddenly crystal clear to me; move the wall......:laughing:


And fire the Plumber who didn't buck out for the trap before the concrete was poured.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm not even sure I know what I'm looking at here. It looks like a shower module, but why is the drain coming out of the side? Looks like that should be the hole for mixing valve. I'm confused someone pm what I'm supposed to be looking at please.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Or that's the overflow for a whirlpool tub. If that's the case the guy with the jackhammer picture is right on.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> Here's a hint........


hand truck the tub over to the drain?


----------



## Kevan (Jul 5, 2010)

I say silicone some flashing over the waste opening and keep a wet vac in the bathroom. Suck out the water after bathing and pour it down the toilet.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

At a point I'm thanking every post, I really get a kick out of this thanks boys!!! I also call bs even an apprentice could figure this out. HO trolling for info. Call a pro!!!!


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

This is easy if you've had this problem before...Obviously. the shower pan has the wrong orentation it needs to be a Left handed unit. An option would be to convert it over to right by getting a Left to Right conversion kit. You can get this from any plumbing supply house.


----------



## plumber101us (Feb 25, 2013)

get your master or journeyman off the stool he's on with his cuffee and doughnuts and tell him to teach you how to use pvc fittings and glue


----------



## plumber101us (Feb 25, 2013)

you might try a left handed monkey wrench and a pipe stretcher


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

plumber101us said:


> you might try a left handed monkey wrench and a pipe stretcher


Now, how this newbie here know more about tools than us??? Lol


----------

